# Got my 1st Jersey Heifer (update page 2, new pics!)



## BellLisaMo (Feb 19, 2011)

Here is ClaraBell our sweet little Jersey! :O) This is my first time owning a cow. I've only had her for a week now...  We just love her. She moos when she can't see me, which makes me sad, I want to find her a friend to be with. A holstein, would be great! I love the black and white color!!













Does anyone have any suggestions for halter training? The man I bought her from never tried to get close to her, or halter train.... Any comments would be greatly appreciated! :O) Thanks!


----------



## barredcountrycoop (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow that's a shame, I'd love to see the pics! Keep trying and post soon as you can. Congrats on the calf!


----------



## BellLisaMo (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! I've got the photos up now!!!


----------



## barredcountrycoop (Feb 19, 2011)

she's beautiful, doesn't look like you'll have trouble training her to do anything.


----------



## BellLisaMo (Feb 19, 2011)

barredcountrycoop said:
			
		

> she's beautiful, doesn't look like you'll have trouble training her to do anything.


THANK YOU!!! 
The gentleman I bought her from said that the lady he bought her from bottle fed her, so she has a great demeanor. Right now, she is in a large corral with my fainting goats, so she has some company. I try to spend alot of time with her, she's more partial to me, than my husband. Tomorrow I will have Llamas delivered to me from my brother in law! PICs of course to come tomorrow!


----------



## barredcountrycoop (Feb 19, 2011)

wow you're on an animal splurge! That's awesome and yes post pics!


----------



## Beckycs (Jul 3, 2011)

CountryGirl asked the same question on halter training in the forum labeled "Behaviors & Handling Techniques-Cows. She got one response that left a great link to a wonderful training video. I thought the man did an awesome job of gentling and halter training the young bovine in the vid. 

Congratulations on your new cow. I too just got my first Jersey heifer and I am totally in love with her.


----------



## Lizzie098 (Jul 3, 2011)

Awww, shes a cute one!!! Can't wait to see the other pics.!!!


----------



## goodhors (Jul 4, 2011)

After she settles a bit more, you will want to get her horns removed.  Sorry, though pretty, horns on a cow are quite dangerous for anyone who might make her angry.  Better to get them done now, instead of waiting until they are much bigger horns.

Didn't see the video link, but heifer appears comfortable with you so getting the halter on and learning to tie shouldn't be difficult.  I don't care for chains under the chin, weight doesn't let them release when cow gives to the pull.  I have had good luck with rope halters and letting young animals drag a thick length of rope.  As they step on the rope, pull the head, they teach themselves to "give to the pressure" of a pull.  We have very clean pasture and paddocks, nothing to get dragging ropes tangled in, plus I check them several times a day wearing drag ropes.  We do work with ours daily, leading them in and out of the barn, so they get used to being handled, understand the routine and what is expected.  A treat of even a few grains of corn, alfalfa pellets, helps to catch them to come in for the evenings.  We walk up and down the short lane, in and out of the trailer so they load easily, thru the horse barn, get tied in various places while being brushed.  It ALL helps them be confident with you leading them and facing new stuff.  Habits you create now will stay with her for a lifetime, so you want heifer to behave as desired.  

Cows LOVE a routine, so whatever you can work out will only help you in managing her later.  Do you have future milking parlor location or setup?  Taking her there daily when she will lead a bit, standing in the stanchion or neck holder or tied, getting some bites to eat, will make her comfortable there.  Work up to letting her get used to various new stuff.  You can brush her while she eats, rub your hand over her udder to get her used to being touched all over.  Our cattle like baths, running water takes a LOT of tickles out, and you don't get kicked while she "gets over it" with the hose.  Bath is a double bonus, being tied, AND water desensitizing, while SHE gets rubbed with a stiff brush as reward!  Especially try to have different folks lead and brush her, give her treats, so she is easy to handle by other folks.  Our heifer got really attached to daughter and me, did not care for husband or men because none worked with her or only gave her shots, did painful things to her.    

We put a collar and small bell on the calves, so we can readily locate them in the field or if they should get loose.  You would be surprised at how EASILY a large bovine can hide in plain site while you hunt for them!  Even bright colored ones just disappear.  And some cows enjoy their bells, will buck or run just to make some noise!  Collar makes a good handhold at times, while you put the halter on.

The females of the bovine species are VERY smart, learn quickly, so get your training time in with her while young and managable.  Most are VERY food oriented, so you can confirm behaviour with food rewards.  Our heifer could NOT resist food, would even do things she disliked to get those treats!!  Her favorites were alfalfa pellets, would do almost ANYTHING for those.

She is really pretty, but talk to someone about getting those horns removed so you don't get hurt.  Dairy horns are VERY sharp and cows use them for herd status, doesn't matter about her nice disposition.  She will force you to give with her horns, thus YOU are lower status and she is head cow.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jul 14, 2011)

She is beautiful!  Our little Jersey boys (13 weeks) faces are starting to turn dark like hers.  I was kind of sad about that, but she is very pretty and now I can see how handsome they will be.  I'm sure she would love a friend.  Enjoy them!


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 14, 2011)

.


----------



## BellLisaMo (Sep 27, 2011)

Updated photo of Clarabelle.


----------



## BellLisaMo (Sep 27, 2011)

and!! she LOVES to go for walks. Shes such a good girl. Appx what age do you breed a Jersey at?


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 27, 2011)

She is a nice looking heifer!  How old is she now?  She has really filled out quite nicley.


----------



## elevan (Sep 27, 2011)

She's lovely.  Nice pictures.


----------



## OtterCreekRanch (Oct 1, 2011)

We usually try to breed our heifers between 15 and 18 months, though I am not sure how quickly Jerseys mature in comparison to beef breeds.


----------



## dwbonfire (Oct 1, 2011)

what a pretty baby! I also have a little heifer calf, she an angus. I STILL havent settled on a name, my mom keeps suggesting Clarabelle which I do like, but then I saw your post  dont worry I wont copy!


----------



## jbourget (Oct 3, 2011)

her horns got big! nice pics


----------



## codymax2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh she's just beautiful!! I get my first jersey heifer this friday  I can't wait!!


----------



## daisychick (Oct 12, 2011)

She is beautiful! So I take it you got her to lead.


----------



## 5Jerseygirls (Oct 12, 2011)

Lisa she is beautiful.  You could always gorilla glue kongs on her horns IF they become a problem. You have done a wonderful job with her and you should be very proud.


----------



## kelsey2017 (Oct 13, 2011)

Very nice!  How old is she now?  I have a Jersey cross that is 17 months old.  Believed to have been bred on her first heat.  Is your darling bred yet?  I wonder because I saw pics of 'springing heifers' and they all had udders already.  I want to compare with someone else, mine does not have an udder much at all. 

I also have horns on my girl.  I was wondering if there was something I could glue on the ends, the kongs would look ridiculous! It would work though!


----------



## 5Jerseygirls (Oct 13, 2011)

kelsey2017 said:
			
		

> Very nice!  How old is she now?  I have a Jersey cross that is 17 months old.  Believed to have been bred on her first heat.  Is your darling bred yet?  I wonder because I saw pics of 'springing heifers' and they all had udders already.  I want to compare with someone else, mine does not have an udder much at all.
> 
> I also have horns on my girl.  I was wondering if there was something I could glue on the ends, the kongs would look ridiculous! It would work though!


You could get the medium kongs. There are blue, red, black and purple. It could be a fashion statement.  Gorilla glue will keep them on. I bought the x-treme and they were much to big. The medium seem to be a nice size. It will protect you and the other cows from the horns.


----------

